# Obvious but useful update on cauliflower rice



## DeusXM (Jul 14, 2016)

As the title says - although I've always said you can't use cauli rice for things like risottos or paella, I've tested it out for 'stir-in' flavours and it works really well. Last night I made tom yum rice (which is rice cooked in tom yum soup broth) but simply fried up the cauli rice in a pan and stirred in a few teaspoons of tom yum paste - it came out utterly delicious. I imagine you could do something similar with curry paste for a biryani. Might try something similar by frying up rice in a pan I've used to cook chorizo and chicken and see if I can finally make a carb-free paella.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 15, 2016)

Ooh carb free paella. Now that would be amazing!


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2016)

That Tom Yum soup blows your head off !  Good but you have to be ready for it  Paella now you are talkin !


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 15, 2016)

I suppose you could just do the paella without the rice, then add the cauli rice towards the end of cooking.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Jul 26, 2016)

I will certainly try this...many thanks.

As you're clearly a fan of cauli I thought you might enjoy the cauliflower hummus I made at the weekend.  It was a resounding success:

Recipe:
One cauliflower - cut into florets, steamed for 3-4 minutes and then thoroughly drained and cooled
Garlic to taste - I used roasted garlic for a smoother flavour.  I make this when the oven is being used to roast meat, squeeze out the creamy paste and freeze in an ice cube tray for use in various dishes.
Half a tub of cream cheese
A large teaspoon of paprika (I used smoked paprika)
A tablespoon of tahini
Juice and zest of half a lemon
Salt
...and blend.


----------



## GregP (Jul 30, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I will certainly try this...many thanks.
> 
> As you're clearly a fan of cauli I thought you might enjoy the cauliflower hummus I made at the weekend.  It was a resounding success:
> 
> ...


Oh this sounds gorgeous


----------



## happydog (Aug 6, 2016)

Sounds yummy, TY DeusXM


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 20, 2016)

Thought I'd share my latest cauli experiment.  I made a crumb coating with 30g coconut flour and seasoned it with garlic powder, onion powder, dried mixed herbs, salt and pepper.  I dipped the cauli florets in a little egg/water mixture, coated them and baked at 200C for 40 minutes (turning them a couple of times during baking).  They were bloomin' luverly


----------



## Radders (Aug 20, 2016)

They look lovely - what is the consistency of the cauliflower inside? - I like my cauliflower well cooked!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 20, 2016)

Me too. None of that al dente nonsense. 40 minutes was enough to cook it well, but it could have taken another 5 minutes. I found that it was best to keep the pieces quite small.


----------



## Radders (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you. I love Tempura veg but don't own a deep fat frier (I hate the smell of them) so this looks like a great way to produce something even better!


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 13, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Thought I'd share my latest cauli experiment.  I made a crumb coating with 30g coconut flour and seasoned it with garlic powder, onion powder, dried mixed herbs, salt and pepper.  I dipped the cauli florets in a little egg/water mixture, coated them and baked at 200C for 40 minutes (turning them a couple of times during baking).  They were bloomin' luverly
> View attachment 1704


Thanks for sharing, they look delicious!


----------



## Ginger (Mar 13, 2017)

The coated cauli florets look really nice, thanks for posting. I've been trying to get onion powder, where can I buy it? 

Not a fan of cauli rice which is funny because I do actually like cauliflower.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Aternatives to spuds:-
1) Cook cauliflower til just under done.
Mash. Then add cheese, garlic (optional) double thick cream or butter..add onion if you want then.blend the lot and brown til crisp under the grill. I usually place the mixture into individual ramekins for small portions.

2) Also scrape a cauliflower with cheese grater before its cooked to make your own cauli rice. Use in stir fry, or with chicken/beef curry etc

Dx Type 2 April 2016
Metforminwithdrawn
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2017)

We tried cauliflower rice for the first time last night. Made the easy way, boiled for 5 mins  then lightly mashed. It was really nice with our turkey and broccoli curry. Even my husband liked it and he is notoriously finicky.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> We tried cauliflower rice for the first time last night. Made the easy way, boiled for 5 mins  then lightly mashed. It was really nice with our turkey and broccoli curry. Even my husband liked it and he is notoriously finicky.


Great. I agree some men are finicky! Glad your OH enjoyed. Anything to please eh? I love trying out new recipes & veg etc different ways. Any new ideas are always gratefully received


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2017)

If you're feeling lazy, you can buy cauli rice in most supermarkets. As for onion powder, should be available in most places in the spices aisle.


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> If you're feeling lazy, you can buy cauli rice in most supermarkets. As for onion powder, should be available in most places in the spices aisle.


I am SO looking forward to being able to buy all these things. Burgun bread, heck sausages, etc.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 14, 2017)

Jeandp said:


> Thanks for sharing, they look delicious!





Mark Parrott said:


> If you're feeling lazy, you can buy cauli rice in most supermarkets. As for onion powder, should be available in most places in the spices aisle.


Where do you buy heck sausages plz Mark?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2017)

Ive seen them in all the major supermarkets.


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2017)

Ginger said:


> Where do you buy heck sausages plz Mark?


Hi Wirral,
I get mine from Tesco when I do my weekly shop online there around the £3 mark.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 14, 2017)

You can buy them in the co op too but I think they are £3.50 for ten x


----------



## Ginger (Mar 15, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> As for onion powder, should be available in most places in the spices aisle.



Thanks Mark, I had scoured Ocado but they dont stock it so i assumed it must be some rare thing, but have since found it on sainsbury's and tesco's websites.  Will despatch Mr Ginger on shopping trip v soon


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ive seen them in all the major supermarkets.


Ah! So you do travel further than Aldi & LIDL then?!!!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks
@Manda
@mark
@Steff
Heck sausages here I come!

Dx Type2 April 2016
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet and exercise only


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2017)

by heck i hope you like them hun hehe


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 15, 2017)

Steff said:


> by heck i hope you like them hun hehe


So do I after being heck brainwashed by you all!


----------

